# March COTM Winner: Tecollins1!



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Tecollins1
Name: Terry Collins
Location: Pittsburgh, PA
Car Info: 2011, Chevy, Cruze, Eco, M6
Stock Options: XM
Modifications: This has been my Budget Car ie. learning how to do it myself.
Tinted the whole car myself 35% tint on sides 20% tint on back glass and the front strip. 
Plasti Dipped Racing Stripes, Mascara, and Lipstick. lol
LEDs: License plates, dome, maps lights, trunk, and Reverse lights.
Performance: Bought Used SRI K&N Typhoon
Future plans: Electronic Cutoff Exhaust








































*


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Totally jealous!! I totally forgot about voting 

Congrats though. I love the racing stripes.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats Teo!


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratz TeCo!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks guys!
And thanks to those who voted!


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Well done! Much deserved.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice whip man!!!!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice car! And great photos.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

lol i didnt ever know COTM was still going on!

Congrats on the win


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice. Congrats!!!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I wanna do this now.:coolpics: What kind of stripes for Taupe Grey tho! Definitely Tint.


----------

